# Cách Tiếng Anh Giao Tiếp Hằng Ngày



## seoman (16 Tháng mười 2017)

Nghe 66 đoạn hội thoại tiếng anh mỗi ngày và tìm thêm đối tác để cùng luyện nói theo từng chủ đề. Việc kết hợp luyện tập với người khác sẽ tăng khả năng tương tác, giúp bạn dễ học, dễ ghi nhớ và tạo thành thói quen trong giao tiếp tiếng anh, góp phần cải thiện trình độ tiếng anh một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả.

66 đoạn hội thoại này phát âm chuẩn giọng Mỹ của người bản xứ, đôi khi khá khó nghe. Chúc các bạn học tốt


----------



## Leader (16 Tháng mười 2017)

Bạn dạy mình đk?


----------



## diepphan1603 (18 Tháng mười 2017)

Thank b nhé!
lab rất hữu ích..


----------



## lananh8xpub (14 Tháng tám 2021)

mình quan tâm ạ


----------



## RingRing (11 Tháng chín 2021)

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ nha. Như mình để nâng cao vốn tiếng anh giao tiếp, ngoài việc tự tìm tài liệu học trên mạng thì mình còn học cả tiếng anh giao tiếp bên trung tâm Pasal nữa đấy ạ. Mình thấy học bên này hiệu quả lắm luôn đấy
- Phương pháp Effortless English độc quyền của TS A.J Hoge giúp người học cải thiện vốn tiếng anh một cách nhanh và hiệu quả nhất có thể
- Giảng viên giỏi, giàu nhiệt huyết, feedback bài cho học sinh rất đầy đủ, cẩn thận, thúc giục giúp học viên cố gắng, tiến bộ nhiều
- Cam kết đầu ra, không đạt được học lại miễn phí


----------



## Giày Secondhand (14 Tháng mười hai 2021)

Clip bị gỡ rồi hay sao ấy thớt ơi


----------

